# и опять о выборе инструмента



## любитель (17 Мар 2013)

Дорогие музыканты. Я как и многие любители мучаюсь проблемой выбора. Перелопачены куча форумов а внятного ответа нет. Хочу приобрести инструмент. Есть неплохая Консона. Но...Хочу нечто получше. В описаниях инструментов - крайне скупые сведения. Сколько голосов, и.. всё. Практически никто не пишет о том " А насколько та или иная фирма практична и неубиваема. Например АККО - по слухам - склонна к усыханию. Вельтмейстер - инструменты - учебно - начального уровня и типа на болшее не рассчитывай. Хонер - якобы выше Вельта, но почти Китай. Про Борзини - вообще никакой инфы. Делиция - якобы хуже Вельта. Кто - нибудь способен хоть как то прояснить ситуёвину, без особой обиды для уважаемых производителей. Или каждый кулик... С уважением к профессионалам играющим астурию...


----------



## sedovmika (18 Мар 2013)

Купите старую Супиту, и будет вам счастье. В ютубе посмотрите Никола Скляр играет на Супите (правда через микрофоны), очень много просмотров и комментариев, у Ковтуна с его Скандалли значительно меньше.


----------



## 12q (18 Мар 2013)

Исполнителя о котором вы говорите,на самом деле,зовут НИКОЛАЙ СКЛЯРЕНКО.


----------



## sedovmika (18 Мар 2013)

Я знаю как его зовут, но все-равно приношу извинения, - надо было полностью указать данные. Дело в том, что для поиска подходит его ник в ютубе Nikola Sklar, я и указал его для поиска не мудрствуя лукаво. Набирать латиницей или кириллицей для поиска не имеет значения, - подходит то и другое.


----------



## Valah (18 Мар 2013)

Для того, чтоб оценивать (сравнивать) инструменты, должны быть критерии оценки и одинаковые условия эксплуатации, тогда можно о чем то говорить и делать выводы. Даже сравнивая два одинаковых инструмента есть разница в ответе голосов, компрессии и т.д.
Хотите что-то лучше Консоны, берите инструмент с ломаной декой в хорошем состоянии, а как он себя в дальнейшем поведет, во многом зависит от Вас...
Удачи и успехов в творчестве!..


----------



## infoman (18 Мар 2013)

Если вы из Киева - обращайтесь. Буду рад помочь. 0677185730. Андрей


----------



## любитель (18 Мар 2013)

не раз слишится что есть некая СУПИТА. Но ведь это Вельт? Или это что - несколько иного уровня? Чем же так СУПИТА отличается от например Вельт cassotto 414? Тем паче, что по стоимости СУПИТА как хороший итальянец? Формулирую: чем примечательна СУПИТА?


----------



## sedovmika (18 Мар 2013)

У меня Супита, правда переделанная в баян из аккордеона. Еще есть Ясная поляна (без выборки) и Роланд. Супита надежный, качественный инструмент, - видел ее в музыкальном колледже, по много лет пользуются студенты. Настройщики говорят что проблем с ней нет, - качественные голоса плюс цельный корпус, хорошие резонаторы, - все это дает хорошее, "благородное" звучание, что еще надо? Думаю что можно купить менее 100 тыс, особенно аккордеон. Итальянцы в 2 раза дороже примерно. Если инструмент довольно старый, то иногда требуется ровнять розетку резонаторов на прямом бруске с приклееной грубой наждачкой (я ровнял фуганком, - переворачиваешь его, ложишь на колени и несколько раз проводишь резонатором, равняя розетку, - очень быстро получается). После 30 лет службы на всех инструментах надо это делать (хотя категорически не утверждаю, статистики у меня нет).


----------



## zet10 (18 Мар 2013)

любитель писал:


> Формулирую: чем примечательна СУПИТА?


В Супите есть ломаная дека,стоят итальянские голоса ,поэтому инструмент звучит не хуже многих итальянцев.
Самая удачная модель в серии концертных инструментов фабрики "Вельтмейстер".
Советую искать "Супиту" выпуска времен ГДР...Щас у современных "Супит"не то звучание,зато цена "Атомная",поэтому вместо современной "Супиты" лучше брать итальянский аккордеон.


----------



## sedovmika (18 Мар 2013)

Супита мне нравится больше чем Ясная поляна, хотя играет чуть потише, вес примерно одинаковый. Если не обладаете навыками мелкого ремонта, выбирайте инструмент тщательней, что бы потом не пришлось самому устранять обнаруженные неисправности. Мех желательно чтоб был новый, опробуйте на всех голосах, особенно пикола. - самые высокие голоса должны играть нормально, не слушайте если Вам говорят что они "не нужны для игры" - нужны, так как пиколка входит в состав многих тембров. В общем правило такое при покупке: если далеко не ехать, то в первый день не отдавать деньги, "отстыть", все взвесить, прийти в следующий раз и еще раз очень тщательно проверить. Цена может немного упасть после тщательной "дефектации". Итальянцев не советую, зачем платить вдвойне за то же самое? А старый, проверенный инструмент, хорошо отремонтированный, хватит на наш век с избытком.

Да, если кто надумает равнять на фуганке, то вылет ножа делайте минимальнейший, при просмотре спереди он должен выступать как тончайшая черточка, стоять ровно в летке, и быть очень хорошо наточен на бруске - дерево (бук) очень твердое.

Да, если кто надумает равнять на фуганке, то вылет ножа делайте минимальнейший, при просмотре спереди он должен выступать как тончайшая черточка, стоять ровно в летке, и быть очень хорошо наточен на бруске - дерево (бук) очень твердое.


----------



## zet10 (18 Мар 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Супита мне нравится больше чем Ясная поляна, хотя играет чуть потише, вес примерно одинаковый.


Речь идет об аккордеоне,и при чем здесь Ясная поляна?sedovmika писал:


> В общем правило такое при покупке: если далеко не ехать, то в первый день не отдавать деньги, "отстыть", все взвесить, прийти в следующий раз


Только следующего раза может и не быть,если инструмент стоящий его обычно покупают сразу и на него очередь выстраивается..так что советую момент покупки решать сразу.sedovmika писал:


> Итальянцев не советую, зачем платить вдвойне за то же самое?


Совсем не то же самое...другая механника,качество изготовления...sedovmika писал:


> А старый, проверенный инструмент, хорошо отремонтированный, хватит на наш век с избытком.


Не советовал бы брать после ремонта если ни чего не понимаете,возможно что итальянских голосов там уже и нет...некоторые мастера очень любят снимать родные голоса и вместо них вставлять не пойми что...


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (18 Мар 2013)

Здравствуйте!В ютубе приходится видеть две супиты-одна с регистрами как устеллы другая как у каприса-имею ввиду декор ну и расположение голосов на регистрах по моему другое. Какая из них лучше?Или старая как выразились выше?Спасибо.


----------



## sedovmika (18 Мар 2013)

Zet10, согласен с Вашими замечаниями. Особенно с последним пунктом, - голоса надо посмотреть обязательно визуально, - это главное в инструменте, и знать как должны выглядеть планка "от Бугари" - на ранних Супитах. Но еще повторюсь, инструмент очень удачный, и если нет подмены голосов и крупных дефектов, то надо покупать.


----------



## zet10 (18 Мар 2013)

gurzhi.vlad. писал:


> Какая из них лучше?Или старая как выразились выше?


Обе старые,выпуска до 1990...с регистрами как у стеллы более старая, выпуска где то с 1965-1980 г.в.,вторя выпускалась с 1985 по 1991 г...по качеству обе хороши,надо только по состоянию смотреть какая лучше сохранилась..


----------



## Jupiter (18 Мар 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Не советовал бы брать после ремонта если ни чего не понимаете,возможно что итальянских голосов там уже и нет...некоторые мастера очень любят снимать родные голоса и вместо них вставлять не пойми что...


Да,Zet10 прав: Супитовские голоса снимаются и ставятся в основном на России(разумеется, нехватка голосов добавляется чем попало. В результате и аккорд на 41 клавишу и расширене на 61 кнопочный диапазон дают "общий не плохойзвук". У Супиты пркрасный фагот- колорит солидный. В Европе ещё можно найти Супиту с "родными итальячнскими голосами"- закупались у Бугари в то время,когда там работал Сабатини и его ученики. 
Но Zet10 прав и в том,что все Супиты на сегодняшний день уже довольно стары,если они без капремонта,причём солидного. Слабоваты они по звуку,хотя тембристые. Да и это единственная модель,в которую можно без мороки поставить выборную систему от "Рубина". 
Я бы все же посоветовал брать итальянца,хотя бы у тогоже ZET10-большой выбор,почти 20 лет на рынке магазин,исключительное знание моделей + "за плечами "Гнесинка.Это не рядовой перекупщик.Профик. И не считайте это рекламой- мне вообще по барабану- живу далеко. Просто проколов ещё не было. Если Вы, уважаемый "любитель",живёте в Украине,то обратитесь к Роману Молоченко(квартет Ризоля).Он поможет Вам с покупкой той же Супиты старого образца


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Мар 2013)

Сегодня Слушал Злотана Ороса. У него Серенеллини. Очень достойно инструмент звучит!


----------



## super.zzss (19 Мар 2013)

Jupiter писал:


> Я бы все же посоветовал брать итальянца,хотя бы у тогоже ZET10-большой выбор,почти 20 лет на рынке магазин,исключительное знание моделей + "за плечами "Гнесинка.Это не рядовой перекупщик.Профик. И не считайте это рекламой- мне вообще по барабану- живу далеко. Просто проколов ещё не было.


Полностью поддерживаю вышесказанное,недавно купил у Zet10 новый аккордеон "Скандалли-Супер VI LX",всего за 240 тыс.руб, в то время как в магазине "Аккорд" аналогичный стоит 550 тыс.руб. 
Как удается Юрию держать такие цены,совершенно не понятно...Что и говорить профессионал да и только.
Так что если ищите аккордеон по самой доступной цене и хорошего качества ,обратитесь к Zet10.


----------

